# 1dc 2



## sanj (Mar 13, 2016)

Do any of you speculate that Canon will eventually release a 1dc 2 with Canon Log RAW video and other enhanced video features? 
Thx.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely sanj. There is no harm in speculating. 

Personally, to me it will be a strange decision for Canon not to announce a 1DC Mark-II. The 1DX Mark II seems pretty good, the 1DC Mark-II will probably push the envelope further.


----------



## Hallvardk (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't think the market for a camera like the 1DC (or the 1DC Mark II) is very big, but it's a life saviour for those of us that needs it. A camera like the 1DCII would possibly be an ultimate camera for the one man band that needs to shoot high quality video and photos. The 1DXII is close, but are missing some crucial video functions in order to make in perfect.

I hope for an announcement at NAB or later this year, with 10 bit 4:2:2 4K, sharp and crisp 120fps at 1080p (let's see how the 1DX Mark II delivers this, but I have some doubts), Clog2, peaking, zebras and clean HDMI out for all formats. I would gladly pay the 1DC premium for a camera like that. Maybe even hope for a XLR input or even SDI, but that's gonna take some serious engineering to fit in there.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 25, 2016)

I do not think there will be a 1DC Mark II as I honestly believe it was a semi-experiment.

Can were the first in the world to create a DSLR that could take stills as good as the 1DX and yet still take 4K video, and they did that how many years ago?! Wow.

I remember at that time, everybody was saying they do not need, nor want 4K. Now everyone is saying the opposite.

I do not think that there will be one as they have the cinema line and the 1DX.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe in 2018 using +/- 50MP DPAF sensor with 8K output to external recorder, CLog focus peaking... etc


----------



## brianftpc (Mar 25, 2016)

Why not just make it a 1,000.00 firmware update for the 1dx2. Id pay that to have c-log and external uncompressed 4.2.2 4k.

If they release a full fledged stand alone 1dc....then whats the point of the c100 mk2


----------



## TeT (Mar 25, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> Why not just make it a 1,000.00 firmware update for the 1dx2. Id pay that to have c-log and external uncompressed 4.2.2 4k.
> 
> If they release a full fledged stand alone 1dc....then whats the point of the c100 mk2



Because they can sell you a $10000.00 firmware update with a body attached...


----------



## Hallvardk (Mar 31, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> Why not just make it a 1,000.00 firmware update for the 1dx2. Id pay that to have c-log and external uncompressed 4.2.2 4k.
> 
> If they release a full fledged stand alone 1dc....then whats the point of the c100 mk2



ND filters, form factor, audio controls, XLR, SDI, etc. Pretty much all things external that probably won't fit in a 1DC MKII.


----------



## SalAlexander (Apr 27, 2016)

I wouldn't be too surprised if they did, but I personally don't think they will.


----------



## Pascal Parvex (May 1, 2016)

*1D C Mark II*

An 1D C Mark II with 8K video would be my dream camera. I would use it as a one man band. I can't handle 8K, but I sure have use for tack sharp downsampled 4K. With CFast cards, even 8K (lossless compressed) Raw could be possible.


----------



## frankchn (May 2, 2016)

*Re: 1D C Mark II*



Pascal Parvex said:


> An 1D C Mark II with 8K video would be my dream camera. I would use it as a one man band. I can't handle 8K, but I sure have use for tack sharp downsampled 4K. With CFast cards, even 8K (lossless compressed) Raw could be possible.



The sensor in the 1DX2 cannot do 8K. For full 8K, you need at least 32 MP (8000x4000). You might get something close in a hypothetical C700 or C500 Mark II-style camera, with a correspondingly large price tag, but I suspect ^K will be here first. 

Also, for RAW video, you are looking at 32MP * 14-bits * 30 fps = 1.68 GB/second sustained write needed. No CFast or XQD card can write at that speed, so you are looking at PCI Express-based SSDs or similar.


----------



## Pascal Parvex (May 9, 2016)

*Re: 1D C Mark II*



frankchn said:


> The sensor in the 1DX2 cannot do 8K.



I am not talking about the 1DX Mark II, but an assumed 1D C Mark II.



frankchn said:


> For full 8K, you need at least 32 MP (8000x4000). You might get something close in a hypothetical C700 or C500 Mark II-style camera, with a correspondingly large price tag, but I suspect ^K will be here first.



I know that. Of Course the 1D C Mark II would have a higher resolution sensor, like an improved 50.6 MP of the 5Ds line.



frankchn said:


> Also, for RAW video, you are looking at 32MP * 14-bits * 30 fps = 1.68 GB/second sustained write needed. No CFast or XQD card can write at that speed, so you are looking at PCI Express-based SSDs or similar.



This is why I wrote "lossless COMPRESSED". Red can do it, so can Canon.


----------



## mikekx102 (Aug 27, 2016)

Now that we've had some time to see what the 1DX Mark II can do, it looks to me like canon tried to Merge the 1DX and 1DC line, adding all the features they were willing to, and there won't be a 1DC Mark II. Does that sound about right?


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

I put the chances of a 1DC2 at less than 10%. I believe even Canon itself has made statements that the DX2 two is the effective merger of the of the DX and DC, with of course a few things missing, most notably C-LOG and HDMI output for 4K. But now we have full blown DPAF which is arguably even better (in terms of tradeoff).

With what is starting to feel like a C100 III on the horizon (almost undoubtedly with 4k and staying the $5000 range), I don't see where a 1DC2 fits in. The body size/weight from the DX2 to the C series is not terribly different. And the C Series is what gets the DV processors instead of Digic. I imagine C300 II will get a firmware bump about the same time the C700 gets announced and the C500 just kinda drifts away.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

I think what they really need(ed) was a 5-type Body (like the long rumored 5DC) or an XC-15 type body (but with interchangeable glass) to have a nice small form cinema capable/dedicated body that could record everything externally with C-Log. Sony has proven you can sell all types and sizes at different price ranges because video folks want/need multiple cameras for different scenarios and want them all to be able to at least record in the same friendly fashion (like externally direct to ProRes for example).

The 5D4 is a fantastic camera geared far more to stills than equally to the video market. Even just adding HDMI output for 4k would make it far more widely useful and accepted in that world. But Canon made it's choices for some reasons we will never be 100% sure of and I don't begrudge them for it. I just got my new 1DX2 and it won't even output 4k either. There's no technical reason it doesn't or can't. It was just some decision by Canon to "defend" the capabilities of the C line. I do suspect that as time goes on, there could well be a firmware update that will allow for the output in the same way they updated the firmware in 5D3 previously


----------



## mikekx102 (Aug 31, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> I think what they really need(ed) was a 5-type Body (like the long rumored 5DC) or an XC-15 type body (but with interchangeable glass) to have a nice small form cinema capable/dedicated body that could record everything externally with C-Log. Sony has proven you can sell all types and sizes at different price ranges because video folks want/need multiple cameras for different scenarios and want them all to be able to at least record in the same friendly fashion (like externally direct to ProRes for example).
> 
> The 5D4 is a fantastic camera geared far more to stills than equally to the video market. Even just adding HDMI output for 4k would make it far more widely useful and accepted in that world. But Canon made it's choices for some reasons we will never be 100% sure of and I don't begrudge them for it. I just got my new 1DX2 and it won't even output 4k either. There's no technical reason it doesn't or can't. It was just some decision by Canon to "defend" the capabilities of the C line. I do suspect that as time goes on, there could well be a firmware update that will allow for the output in the same way they updated the firmware in 5D3 previously



I heard the HDMI hardware in the 5D Mark IV is version 1.3 and thus the hardware can never support 4k. Version 1.4 would support 4k at 30p and version 2 can support 4k at 60p. I'm also saving up for a 1DX Mark II myself


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 31, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> I think what they really need(ed) was a 5-type Body (like the long rumored 5DC) or an XC-15 type body (but with interchangeable glass) to have a nice small form cinema capable/dedicated body that could record everything externally with C-Log. Sony has proven you can sell all types and sizes at different price ranges because video folks want/need multiple cameras for different scenarios and want them all to be able to at least record in the same friendly fashion (like externally direct to ProRes for example).
> 
> The 5D4 is a fantastic camera geared far more to stills than equally to the video market. Even just adding HDMI output for 4k would make it far more widely useful and accepted in that world. But Canon made it's choices for some reasons we will never be 100% sure of and I don't begrudge them for it. I just got my new 1DX2 and it won't even output 4k either. There's no technical reason it doesn't or can't. It was just some decision by Canon to "defend" the capabilities of the C line. I do suspect that as time goes on, there could well be a firmware update that will allow for the output in the same way they updated the firmware in 5D3 previously



I concur, wasn't there a brief rumor about the C50? An XC10.15 with EFS mount and S35 sensor would sell like hot cakes no?


----------



## asmundma (Sep 4, 2016)

4K HDMI is of limited value for 1dx2 and 5D4, Prores files are only ca 10-15 % smaller then MJpeg inside Canon. mjpeg is 4:4:2 already on the CFast card. To earn something you need 4:4:4 hdmi output which is difficult due to speed. Only advantage is longer then 30 min recordings. My atoms is a pain outside, more to carry, not sun protected by default.


----------



## luftweg (Jan 28, 2017)

I've read people hear talking about 8k. To me, that would not be a very good idea -- the data required for that would be quite a limitation (unless it was done via (probably at least) dual hdmi)... 

What I think an EOS 1DC ii should have though is:
Yes, the 12 bit, 422; Through-the-eyepiece liveview (via something that 'flips down' or is projected); peaking, etc; DUAL CFast cards, DUAL battery slots..... The sensor would be better for 4k if it were something like 12 megapixels (not higher) -- and this might likely allow even faster still frame rates, and most likely even extraordinary low-light capabilities.... 

I would also suggest that the form-factor could be somewhat different from the 1DX ii (at least in order to incorporate some of the added things, like the, through-lens liveview, dual CFast, and dual batteries....
Note that with through-the-eyepiece liveview, it would be required to have some alternate way to utilize the touchscreen focusing (maybe even 'eye' controlled?) because your face would be blocking the screen....

So, in summary, the 1DC ii should be even more leaned towards video than the mark i (even at the expense of loss of some still capabilities)...



Hallvardk said:


> I don't think the market for a camera like the 1DC (or the 1DC Mark II) is very big, but it's a life saviour for those of us that needs it. A camera like the 1DCII would possibly be an ultimate camera for the one man band that needs to shoot high quality video and photos. The 1DXII is close, but are missing some crucial video functions in order to make in perfect.
> 
> I hope for an announcement at NAB or later this year, with 10 bit 4:2:2 4K, sharp and crisp 120fps at 1080p (let's see how the 1DX Mark II delivers this, but I have some doubts), Clog2, peaking, zebras and clean HDMI out for all formats. I would gladly pay the 1DC premium for a camera like that. Maybe even hope for a XLR input or even SDI, but that's gonna take some serious engineering to fit in there.


----------



## Pascal Parvex (Feb 5, 2017)

*Re: 1D C Mark II*

Canon wants to be ready with 8K for the 2020 Olympics. So we will see at least one 8K camera until then and maybe even an 1D C Mark II with 8K, which I really hope for. It also looks like the C700 will be upgradable to an 8K sensor.


----------

